# Tell me about Haflingers?



## Loren&Rocky (Feb 27, 2007)

My mother-in-law has started breeding Haflingers. Her stallion is a Midas touch NTF son named Max JMN.

She has a filly by him now out of a very nice mare. Can't remember her name though. Max came from the mid-West somewhere and was used for logging, farming. pulling stumps, what ever they needed him for. He drove single and double with other stallions and even mares. He is such a good boy.

We are going to take David's old mare to CA the end of March and she will being boarded at my MIL's house where she was born. My MIL use to breed Arabians and Bein is one of her foals.

My MIL wants to give Loren her Haflinger filly for his birthday witch is also the end of March. We are not sure if it is a good idea or not, but we are going to see about her anyway. I do have pictures of her that I took when we were there in August 06. IF we take the filly she will end up being Loren's riding pony when he out grows Rocky and Slick (I will keep them too :bgrin ) So, are haflingers good kids ponies?

This is the web site for Maxe's sire

http://www.indianahaflingers.com/cvafarm.aspx

This is the filly












And this is Max (I got to ride him!!)


----------



## EAD Minis (Feb 27, 2007)

*Well I owned a haflinger filly who I just recently sold because of time and money. Best horse I think I have ever ridden or trained.I had been with her since birth. They are an AMAZING breed very loving and sociable. Very gentle and are awsome around kids. I just loved my Magic and Have been with the breed for 3 years at my old barn where he bred them. I would say go for it they are an amazing breed. Sounds like you friend has a nice stallion. Lovely filly!!*


----------



## Ferrah (Feb 27, 2007)

My first pony was a Haflinger when I was about seven years old.

He was a really great horse, and a great babysitter. I find Halfingers to be naturally curious, loveable and gentle. Babysitting comes naturally to them. I have never in my life seen a Haflinger that was uncontrollable or constantly acted silly.

Haflingers are good tough riding ponies and many of them are fully capable of carrying an adult.

Haflingers are a really great breed, but I would be wary about any horse, regardless of breed that was younger than 8 years old as a child's mount. But that is just IMO.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 28, 2007)

Haflingers are AWESOME and make great ride-and-drive horses. I'm pondering one for my next riding horse some time down the road....

Leia


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Feb 28, 2007)

Ferrah said:


> My first pony was a Haflinger when I was about seven years old.
> 
> He was a really great horse, and a great babysitter. I find Halfingers to be naturally curious, loveable and gentle. Babysitting comes naturally to them. I have never in my life seen a Haflinger that was uncontrollable or constantly acted silly.
> 
> ...


Great to know they are good tempered. We will be there for about 10 days so we can make a good decision about the filly over that time.As for Loren riding her at a young age, I am not too worried about it. If we get her she will be ponied all over the place to start with and go to shows as well for a few years. I will start her driving (I hope to get a vehical someday) at 3 and I will start her riding at age 4. I have been riding for 30 years and owned horses for 25 years so I will not let anything terrible happen to my boy and his ponies. :bgrin He will be 7 by the time she is 4 so he will have some more riding under his belt as well by then.


----------



## Wally (Feb 28, 2007)

Very handy dear sweet little horses.

These were my two stallions, father and son, they drove together, and in singles, they rode together we did endurance riding and they were never often out of the ribbons, they did show jumping in their own height range and another of thier sons, a stallion got up to doing very acceptable meduim dressage.


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Feb 28, 2007)

:aktion033: WOW!! Those two are beautiful!! I hope our maybe filly is half as good as they are!


----------



## Sheryl (Feb 28, 2007)

I know a couple of people with Haffies and I think they are awesome. They are pretty strong and they can be independant minded ... I think good attributes but something to think about as a kid's mount.

BTW, I love the ones pictures, nice deep golden color is my favorite!


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Mar 2, 2007)

Here are some of Max, the filly's sire, when I was out in August. I rode him a little and I LOVED IT!! He is so wide and comfy. :bgrin Max is not really a riding horse as he has spent most of his life pulling things, so he was a little green under saddle. I had to mule rein him around, but it was not too bad.



:


----------



## Sheryl (Mar 5, 2007)

Great photos! I just love haffies!


----------



## Shari (Mar 6, 2007)

Now I am going to be a little different.

Can Haflingers be good children horses? It depends. When I was searching for another horse to buy...and another friend wanted one too and was searching and I did warn her. She found out I was right....and I so did not want to be.

Many of the Haflingers today...at least on the west coast are not what they used to be.

Sadly...every Haflinger I went and saw ( saw a great many)and I am going to be vague here...for reasons.

Were very High strung...flightly and not at all safe for kids. And it just wasn't the training..causing it. Lets just say they are breeding for height and flash....

Needless to say...there was nothing like I was looking for...the older type..short,,stout solid in mind and body, low key honest worker.

I honestly think...unless you are dead set on this...is to find an older, very well trained Haflinger mare or gelding. Lot less to worry about with a well trained horse and much more safe.

Wally...what is happening here is changing them. Rather like the issues with the Iceys. That is as far as I will go into it here. But you know what I mean.


----------

